# Alpine DDD Drive Studio Mointors / Home Speakers



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

NOT MY POST BUT Interesting! Anyone remember the DDD Drive line by Alpine? Sure you do! Check out this rare find.

Alpine DDD-M07S Limited Edition Studio Quality Monitors | eBay


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya, caught my eye. Wish i had 500 just lying around to waste on something I don't need!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

cajunner said:


> I remember a plexiglass version of the monitors as well, I have the original woofers that went in these, DDC-F17A.


Nice! Where's the rest of the set? Were'nt those the ancestors of the F1 line by Alpine? Seen some DDW-F30A 12" Subs on e-bay not to long ago. Those were sweeet now!


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

RARE INDEED!

I almost want to take the drivers out of them and use them in the car still! That would almost be sacrilege at its best!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's funny, i thought the same thing myself.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

cajunner said:


> never had the subs, but the woofers I have are still in mint condition.
> 
> I bought them from a shop that just wanted to replace/use the tweeters/crossovers in the set for an install, I paid 100 bucks for the pair of mids only, brand new back in the day.
> 
> ...


Sounds sweet to me! Get them playin!


----------

